# Charlie Chat Summary - March 12th, 2007



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Charlie Chat Summary - March 12th, 2007*​Charlie Chat Hosted by
DISH Network Founder, Chairman and CEO, Charlie Ergen and
Co-founder Jim DeFranco, Senior Executive Vice President.

*New Service Center*
Fourth service center - in Spartansburg, SC (equipment repair).

*NASCAR*
Dish Network All-Star Racing team -
Mark Martin, Carl Edwards, Greg Biffle, Matt Kenseth, Jamie McMurray
Interview: Eric Sahl with Greg Biffle

75 million NASCAR fans with over 400 Million viewers in 2006

CONTEST --- Trip to Bristol CT ESPN Headquarters and Bristol TN Raceway

Dish Racing Interactive ... under Sports on Channel 100.
More info and online elements: http://www.dishonline.com/

http://www.dishracing.com/ for information on Dish Network All-Stars.

Matt Kenseth victory video ...

*Programming*
Package name change ... AT60->AT100 AT100->AT120 AT180->AT250

Dish DVR Advantage ... $49.99/Month ($3.98 / 7% savings).
AT200+Locals+DVR
+HD for $20 ($100 bonus offer through May 31, 2007 ... for those new to DishHD)

9419 A&E HD in AT100+HD and above ...
196 Current TV in AT200 - user generated content ...
9402 Health and Human Services Channel in AT100/DL2 and above ...

PPV Cricket - $199.95 http://www.dishnetwork.com/cricket
PPV Barrera vs Marquez (March 17th, 9pm ET / 6pm PT) - $44.95
PPV Wrestlemania 23 (April 1st, 7pm ET / 7pm PT) - $49.95 (no fooling)

PPV Movies ... only $2.99 on channel 530
A Scanner Darkly, Alex Rider: Operation Storm Breaker,
National Lampoon's Dorm Daze 2: College @ Sea,
An Evening with Kevin Smith 2: Evening Harder,
National Lampoon's Pledge This.

Off the cuff: "I can see why all those are $2.99"

PPV De La Hoya vs MayWeather (May 5th, 9pm ET / 6pm PT) ---

*Preview Showroom*
281 Animal Planet
282 ION (formerly PAX)
283 TOON Disney
284 Hallmark Channel
285 mun2 (Latino)
286 FOX Reality

*March Madness*
CBS and College Sports TV video package ...
152 CSTV for AT200 and above ... games on Thursday and Friday
Check your local CBS for games!

*Wild Hogs*
"Interview" with Tim Allen and Martin Lawrence

*Questions*
Q (Rodney): Turner South on the West coast?
A: Regional rights ... not available outside their area.
RSNs are available in Multi-Sports package (subject to pro team blackouts.)

Q (George): Washington Nationals?
A: We have no deal. Still negotiating. Perhaps this week (one way or other).
(Mid Atlantic Sports Network)

Q (Scott - Caller): MLB Extra Innings Package? DirecTV has it.
A: Normally $179 for games outside of your area (with blackouts).
Congress is looking into this ... the offer is not the same for cable and Dish.
(Less than 1% buy the EI package from E*.)

*Guest: Jamie Little from ESPN*
Interview with a NASCAR pit (and other sports) reporter.
A review of some race rules ...
Safer cars ...
Dish Network provided ESPN Tech Center ...
Chase for the cup ... "Playoffs" of top 12 drivers

*Question*
Q (Gary): Big 10 Sports Network? Hallmark Channel?
A: Hallmark Channel into 200 (month of April). Big 10 "in negotiations".
Hallmark Movie Channel

*WINNER*
John Billings of East Troy, WI - customer since 2000!

Next Charlie Chat: June 11, 2007 - 9pm ET
Next Tech Forum: May 14, 2007 - 9pm ET

More information on Charlie Chats and Tech Forums available here (new URL) on the DishNetwork Website.
Expected Rebroadcast Times (on Channels 101, 490 and 580):
Thursday, March 15th, 9pm ET
Saturday, March 17th, 5am
Sunday, March 18th, 5am & 7pm
Monday, March 19th, 9pm
Thursday, March 22nd, 9pm ET
Saturday, March 24th, 5am
Sunday, March 25th, 5am & 7pm
Monday, March 26th, 9pm
Thursday, March 29th, 9pm ET


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the recap James, didn't get home until late and missed it. Doesn't seem like I missed anything new though. Was really hoping for news on RSN's in HD with the baseball season just around the corner, but I guess that was wishful thinking.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I wonder if Dish would have been able to offer National Geographic channel in a lower tier had they allocated that money to NG as opposed to the hood of a car.

But like they said on the show, perhaps a Dish Logo on a race car will give us something to look forward to. Well, compared to the stellar things they've offered lately (like the renaming of packages and also the price increases, etc.), perhaps this IS exciting. I wonder what's in store for next year--maybe side-by-side PIP on the 622!!!! (-:

Can't wait to find out!!!


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

...I also like that James (in his post) didn't mention what channels they emphasized had been added to the packages--NOT WORTH MENTIONING.:lol:

In my opinion, the only thing actually interesting in the whole chat was the part about the DVR advantage and Charlie's hint that somebody at Dish is actually somewhat interested in making at least one deal to existing customers who have given hundreds (if not thousands) $$ for the service.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Thanks for the recap James, didn't get home until late and missed it. Doesn't seem like I missed anything new though. Was really hoping for news on RSN's in HD with the baseball season just around the corner, but I guess that was wishful thinking.


ditto. Both I got home late and was wondering about RSNHDs.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

James Long said:


> More information on Charlie Chats and Tech Forums available here (new URL) on the DishNetwork Website.


Thanks for for "new URL" Chats link, JL


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Any more specifics on the March Madness package? What's that all about?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tedb3rd said:


> ...I also like that James (in his post) didn't mention what channels they emphasized had been added to the packages--NOT WORTH MENTIONING.:lol:


IIRC they were covered last month on the Tech Chat ... I'm looking for new news ... as much as possible!


tedb3rd said:


> In my opinion, the only thing actually interesting in the whole chat was the part about the DVR advantage and Charlie's hint that somebody at Dish is actually somewhat interested in making at least one deal to existing customers who have given hundreds (if not thousands) $$ for the service.


It is nice to see this for "existing customers" as well as new customers. There was more on the slides than spoken (but nothing more than we've already talked about in the last 5-8 weeks).

I am surprised that the move of the Hallmark Channel down to AT200 and the addition of the Hallmark Movie Channel to AT250 didn't get more time. Perhaps because they didn't have a date to announce (other than "April")?

Obviously no new channel announcements ... and another month off for Charlie next month ... see the Tech guys in May and Charlie next quarter. :sure:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Codeman00 said:


> Any more specifics on the March Madness package? What's that all about?


Watch CSTV or your local CBS!


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Codeman00 said:


> Any more specifics on the March Madness package? What's that all about?


If you're talking about Mega March Madness, that's a DirecTV exclusive.


----------



## Grandpa Train (Mar 19, 2005)

Ray_Clum said:


> If you're talking about Mega March Madness, that's a DirecTV exclusive.


Everything lately is a DIRECT TV exclusive. Seems DIRECT is moving forward instead of staying put.


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the recap James! 

I also was hoping for an update on RSNs in HD. With the statement of less then 1% actually subscribed to the MLB EI, I wonder how many subscribers have HD. If it is a low percentage I could see why RSN in HD are not high on E* list on the business side. As a customer I want this on the top of the list and just realized that RSNs in HD are not in my future. 

Ken


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

i only wish masn isadedheopensiosncmaeo godo end


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

These chats are usually very useless and it seems like I didn't miss a thing.

Thanks James


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks James..

Based on the recap... This one definitely was not in the gem catagory... Hopefully the Tech chat will be better.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Grandpa Train said:


> Everything lately is a DIRECT TV exclusive. Seems DIRECT is moving forward instead of staying put.


Are you going to post this in *every* Dish Network thread? Geez, get to D* already. D* has had NCAA Madness locked up for years, nothing E* can do about it (same as NFL ST). As for staying put, who has more HD RIGHT NOW? I don't what might be up in a year or two, but RIGHT NOW the HD offering from E* are clearly superior to D*.

I am as big a sports junkie as anyone, but IMHO the NFL ST exclusive hasn't helped D* that much - E* is still adding subs faster than D*, and the loss of a niche product liek MLB EI will *not* affect E* botom line.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Aransay said:


> i only wish masn isadedheopensiosncmaeo godo end


I am not sure what you said but i am hoping for a deal with MASN..


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to do this James and saving me another hour from having to watch Charlie's INFOMERCIAL. 

And as usual... The normal "what movies are coming" and the every month complaint about "why can't I see my local sports team."

Gets old......


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hands down, one of the best Chat moments had to be when they were going over those special $2.99 PPV movies... and you could hear Charlie say "I can see why they are $2.99" and then he asked if they still had some good movies on the other PPV channels!

Priceless!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> I am not sure what you said but i am hoping for a deal with MASN..


You don't understand what Aransay says? It's called Españglish. He is a legend around here!! Just do a search on his post history.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Be careful giving honors like to Aransay.... - or all the success and fame might get to his head, and he'll become more drastic when it comes to conversing than he is currently


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tedb3rd said:


> I wonder if Dish would have been able to offer National Geographic channel in a lower tier had they allocated that money to NG as opposed to the hood of a car.


Can you think of a better way to get the logo in front of 70 million people? I'm betting that a season of Nascar sponsorship didn't cost as much as DirecTV spent on the Superbowl.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

harsh said:


> Can you think of a better way to get the logo in front of 70 million people? I'm betting that a season of Nascar sponsorship didn't cost as much as DirecTV spent on the Superbowl.


Yes, but yet Direct is able to offer National Geographic channel in cheaper packages compared to Dish!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tedb3rd said:


> Yes, but yet Direct is able to offer National Geographic channel in cheaper packages compared to Dish!


Are you sure that the packages are actually cheaper? Remember that the average DirecTV subscriber pays more than $8/month more than the average Dish Network subscriber.

And when will DirecTV offer NGC HD for more than an hour or two at a time?


----------

